# RamNode Offers DDoS Protection (Seattle)



## Nick_A (Sep 18, 2013)

In case some of you missed it, we now offer DDoS filtering in Seattle. You can order a filtered IP from the Client Area or on the order form for any Seattle VPS.


----------



## MannDude (Sep 18, 2013)

Oh nice! Congrats on the new service offering. I heard about it but don't know the details. Care to share more?


----------



## RiotSecurity (Sep 18, 2013)

What are the prices for filtering?


----------



## wdq (Sep 18, 2013)

RiotSecurity said:


> What are the prices for filtering?


In the order form it shows that each filtered IP costs $3/month.


----------



## wlanboy (Sep 18, 2013)

Copy from RamNode's knowledgebase:



> We provide DDoS filtering in *Seattle* via direct connection to CNServers in The Westin (our Seattle data center). Their system can filter up to 10Gbps or ~1.5 million PPS for certain attacks. Attacks over 10Gbps will result in a nullroute. UDP floods will result in all UDP traffic being temporarily dropped for the target IP (except for certain DNS traffic).
> 
> *You have to order a DDoS-filtered IP in order to receive DDoS protection*. This can be done on the order form or in the Client Area for any Seattle VPS. We only offer filtering in Seattle at this time. Please give us up to 24 hours to assign your filtered IP after payment is received. You will be able to find your IP in the SolusVM CP.
> 
> Attacks against non-filtered IPs will always result in nullroutes. We do not offer any guarantees with this filtering system at this time.


----------



## drmike (Sep 18, 2013)

$3 a month.  This is another must buy addon.

Packet limits and total pipe appear to be similar to BuyVM's offer, if not identical.

Wondering what the latency from CNServers will be since they are in Portland.   Realizing it's regional, but unsure of the network upstreams and routing.  Anyone care to comment on that?


----------



## Ishaq (Sep 18, 2013)

There is a 15ms difference I believe.


----------



## NodeBytes (Sep 18, 2013)

Too bad it's west coast. Just a little too much latency to my servers. :/

But I might just get one for my KVM vps.


----------



## MannDude (Sep 18, 2013)

bcarlsonmedia said:


> Too bad it's west coast. Just a little too much latency to my servers. :/
> 
> But I might just get one for my KVM vps.


Yeah, unfortunately there aren't any good USA east coast options available (yet, atleast). But the filtering from CNServers is still great, especially for the price.


----------



## Magiobiwan (Sep 23, 2013)

I'm surprised it's 15ms from PDX -> SEA. Especially since I get ~25ms ping times from near Salem, OR to Seattle, on a not sp great ISP.


----------



## peterw (Sep 23, 2013)

MannDude said:


> Yeah, unfortunately there aren't any good USA east coast options available (yet, atleast).


Buyvm is offering this 15ms away from Buffalo.


----------



## HalfEatenPie (Sep 23, 2013)

peterw said:


> Buyvm is offering this 15ms away from Buffalo.


Haha yep mannDude posted that 1 day before BuyVM announced their East Coast filtering.   Pretty damn excited for that.


----------



## Jack (Sep 23, 2013)

I am interested on how you are doing this.

Securedragon way which is colo'ing a box in CN's space...

BuyVM's way which is tunneling from a box in CN's space to Vegas...

Or are you doing it some other way?


----------



## peterw (Sep 23, 2013)

Jack said:


> I am interested on how you are doing this.


I am interested too.


----------



## weservit (Sep 23, 2013)

Jack said:


> I am interested on how you are doing this.
> 
> Securedragon way which is colo'ing a box in CN's space...
> 
> ...


They have a crossconnect directly to CN's network in their Seattle facility.


----------



## peterw (Sep 23, 2013)

Jack said:


> Securedragon way which is colo'ing a box in CN's space...
> BuyVM's way which is tunneling from a box in CN's space to Vegas...


Vegas - Seattle is ok, but Miami - Seattle is hard to believe.


----------



## Nick_A (Sep 23, 2013)

Yep, cross connect. I actually didn't realize they were in The Westin until a friend mentioned it in passing.


----------



## 7ropics (Sep 23, 2013)

peterw said:


> Vegas - Seattle is ok, but Miami - Seattle is hard to believe.


It would be Portland - Seattle, wouldn't it?


----------



## Tux (Sep 23, 2013)

7ropics said:


> It would be Portland - Seattle, wouldn't it?


CNServers sources their bandwidth from Seattle.


----------



## Nick (Sep 28, 2013)

Good work Nick. This ought to be another server I'll stick on my list.


----------



## Jack (Sep 28, 2013)

Purchased 2 IPs from Ramnode about 5 days ago so far so good.


----------



## MannDude (Sep 29, 2013)

Anyone care to share their experience so far?

Looking to get a server for a new project and would like to put it behind DDoS filtering. Would like to try this out.


----------



## willie (Sep 29, 2013)

This is great news.  I don't need it at the moment but the day might come when I do.  And the Ramnode 128MB SSD VPS that I have in Seattle right now is already my favorite.


----------



## Jack (Sep 29, 2013)

MannDude said:


> Anyone care to share their experience so far?
> 
> Looking to get a server for a new project and would like to put it behind DDoS filtering. Would like to try this out.


Works out slightly cheaper on a 256MB KVM with 2 IPs than a 256OVZ with 2 IPs did with another provider.

the professionalism of ramnode is also much higher than the other provider.


----------



## MannDude (Sep 29, 2013)

Jack said:


> Works out slightly cheaper on a 256MB KVM with 2 IPs than a 256OVZ with 2 IPs did with another provider.
> 
> the professionalism of ramnode is also much higher than the other provider.


What other provider? BuyVM?

I've got two KVM VPSes w/DDoS filtering with BuyVM (one for the ad-server and one for the WWW/PHP server for vpsBoard). I've got an OpenVZ VPS with RamNode for backups. Both providers are solid. Figured I'd spread out the love and get a DDoS filtered VPS with RamNode too for this new project. Haven't really had to deal with support with either provider though.


----------



## Jack (Sep 29, 2013)

MannDude said:


> What other provider? BuyVM?
> 
> I've got two KVM VPSes w/DDoS filtering with BuyVM (one for the ad-server and one for the WWW/PHP server for vpsBoard). I've got an OpenVZ VPS with RamNode for backups. Both providers are solid. Figured I'd spread out the love and get a DDoS filtered VPS with RamNode too for this new project. Haven't really had to deal with support with either provider though.


I was referring to servercrate.


----------



## peterw (Oct 8, 2013)

Jack said:


> I was referring to servercrate.


They do offer ddos protection too?


----------

